# Welcome to @hill wimp



## User (24 May 2016)




----------



## Hill Wimp (24 May 2016)

There's a club 

It's true i have succumbed.My Ride2Work certificate has arrived i will be on the phone to Evans St Pancras tomorrow to order my new steed. I spoke to them earlier today and fingers crossed i can pick it up Friday.


----------



## potsy (24 May 2016)

Another one given up on real cycling


----------



## jefmcg (24 May 2016)

Isn't the correct form of this greeting *Welcome to the fold*?


----------



## Melvil (24 May 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> There's a club
> 
> It's true i have succumbed.My Ride2Work certificate has arrived i will be on the phone to Evans St Pancras tomorrow to order my new steed. I spoke to them earlier today and fingers crossed i can pick it up Friday.



Congrats and enjoy! I swithered between an M and an S...and eventually ordered an S6L on the bike to work scheme and have a week to go until it *finally* arrives. Getting really impatient! What colour are you going for?


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 May 2016)

Melvil said:


> Congrats and enjoy! I swithered between an M and an S...and eventually ordered an S6L on the bike to work scheme and have a week to go until it *finally* arrives. Getting really impatient! What colour are you going for?


Tempest Blue.
I have to do my Ride2Work via Evans unfortunately.

I really wish the Government would just do the scheme for everyone via any bike shop or chain that would take it on.

What's the S when it's at home ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 May 2016)

potsy said:


> Another one given up on real cycling


Oi it's in the stable with my road bike, my tourer ( which gets the most use ) and my everything and the pub bike.

At least they all get used unlike yours. The tourer is going to Somerset for a week soon so I will send @coffeejo your love.


----------



## Melvil (24 May 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Tempest Blue.
> I have to do my Ride2Work via Evans unfortunately.
> 
> I really wish the Government would just do the scheme for everyone via any bike shop or chain that would take it on.
> ...



Me too! I have to do mine via Edinburgh Biked who have just told me it will take 3 days to build - build! - my folding bike when it gets delivered to them.. Mental.. And an S is just the same as yours but with flat handlebars instead of upright ones.


----------



## jefmcg (24 May 2016)

@Hill Wimp: I don't own a Brompton, but can I suggest you spend a few minutes on http://www.brompton.com/Buy/Build-your-Brompton to see what all the options are, so hopefully you can order the right combination for your needs (or settle on it's closest equivalent that Evans have in stock).

Edit: test rides - good plan!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 May 2016)

Melvil said:


> Me too! I have to do mine via Edinburgh Biked who have just told me it will take 3 days to build - build! - my folding bike when it gets delivered to them.. Mental.. And an S is just the same as yours but with flat handlebars instead of upright ones.


Gotcha.
Mine is apparently in the warehouse ready built so I'm going to pop into my local Brompton dealer ( in Folkestone ) in the morning, jump on and test a couple to choose which bars and then ring Evans and confirm.

I would be as daft as a bat not to do this on the C2W scheme.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> @Hill Wimp: I don't own a Brompton, but can I suggest you spend a few minutes on http://www.brompton.com/Buy/Build-your-Brompton to see what all the options are, so hopefully you can order the right combination for your needs (or settle on it's closest equivalent that Evans have in stock).


Yep did that a few weeks ago. Funnilly enough it comes out cheaper on the overall price than Evans but on the C2W scheme cheaper still.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 May 2016)

S6L in Tempest blue here :-)


----------



## jefmcg (24 May 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yep did that a few weeks ago. Funnilly enough it comes out cheaper on the overall price than Evans but on the C2W scheme cheaper still.


That's great.

I was just concerned that you didn't know what the S was, and I played with the builder a few months ago so I could enter a competition, and I still understand the letter/number model descriptions.

Enjoy your new ride. Tempest looks great. I'd go for red because ... it's red. I'm 3 years old and I like red.


----------



## Milkfloat (25 May 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yep did that a few weeks ago. Funnilly enough it comes out cheaper on the overall price than Evans but on the C2W scheme cheaper still.



Evans will price match, even on the C2W Scheme, so make sure you print out the spec and price you want and push the person in Evans.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 May 2016)

potsy said:


> Another one given up on real cycling


At least we cycle pudding belly.


----------



## srw (25 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I'd go for red because ... it's red. I'm 3 years old and I like red.


Those of us with long memories know that red is the colour of the really cheap and nasty built-down-to-a-price single-speed they originally issued alongside the 3-speed (black with red letters) and 5-speed (black with white letters) in order to get some momentum behind the brand.

So red is _not _the colour.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> That's great.
> 
> I was just concerned that you didn't know what the S was, and I played with the builder a few months ago so I could enter a competition, and I still understand the letter/number model descriptions.
> 
> Enjoy your new ride. Tempest looks great. I'd go for red because ... it's red. I'm 3 years old and I like red.



This was what i built a few weeks ago and it came out at £1170.00.

https://www.brompton.com/Buy/Help-me-choose/Recommended/846648



Milkfloat said:


> Evans will price match, even on the C2W Scheme, so make sure you print out the spec and price you want and push the person in Evans.



Interesting, the closest Evans get on their web page to what i built is this which comes out at £1210 upwards and with a small colour choice.

https://www.evanscycles.com/brompton-p6r-2016-folding-bike-EV204189


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 May 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Evans will price match, even on the C2W Scheme, so make sure you print out the spec and price you want and push the person in Evans.


I have printed off my build, changing the colour to Tempest Blue and will go into Evans on Friday to see what they say. 

I am off to the local Brompton dealer this morning to have another ride


----------



## TheDoctor (25 May 2016)

Yay!
Touring by Brompton is really where it's at IMHO.


----------



## 12boy (26 May 2016)

Very nice...many happy miles to you!


----------



## potsy (26 May 2016)

12boy said:


> Very nice...many happy miles to you!


They might be happy but there won't be many


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 May 2016)

potsy said:


> They might be happy but there won't be many


There will be more than you manage that's for sure.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 May 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> Yay!
> Touring by Brompton is really where it's at IMHO.


Agreed!


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 May 2016)

Not sure it's going to replace my tourer however but it's going to be fun.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 May 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not sure it's going to replace my tourer however but it's going to be fun.


Why not? It replaced mine....


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 May 2016)

We will see, I love my Ridgeback. 

I need to fall head over heels in love with my Brompton before i do that.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 May 2016)

just_fixed said:


> View attachment 129687
> 
> Why not? It replaced mine....


Oooooo nice .....


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 May 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> We will see, I love my Ridgeback.
> 
> I need to fall head over heels in love with my Brompton before i do that.


.... about 3 minutes then ....


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 May 2016)

Now ordered,4-6 weeks delivery and price matched by Evans on the Ride2Work scheme.

One very happy Hill Wimp


----------



## hopless500 (27 May 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am daft as a bat.


FTFY


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 May 2016)

hopless500 said:


> FTFY




Got to be done.


----------



## Nibor (27 May 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 129805
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are they allowing you to top up your voucher then?


----------

